# Stock amp questions



## killerLS2goat (Feb 28, 2007)

I recently but in 2 rockford fasgate p3's with a rockford amp and i rage the power wire to the battery the ground 2 a secure ground and have a block that takes signal and makes it so i can plug the rcas into the amp. i also tapped into for the remote accessorie wire. the problem is that i turn the volume past 44 and the subs and amp completely shuts off. i turn it down and the subs and amp come right back on. can someone please help?


----------

